# NTP Leapfile error



## ProServ (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi, wondering if anyone knows how to fix this:


```
ntp_src_leapfile version is 3676924800
ntp_db_leapfile version is 3757622400
not replacing /var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list with /etc/ntp/leap-seconds
```

FreeBSD version 11.2

Thanks.


----------



## getopt (Aug 9, 2019)

Here is all about *Using the NIST Leap Second File *





						ConfiguringNTP < Support < NTP
					






					support.ntp.org
				



.

Look what you can configure in /etc/rc.conf with `grep leapfile /etc/defaults/rc.conf`

```
ntp_src_leapfile="/etc/ntp/leap-seconds"
                # Initial source for ntpd leapfile
ntp_db_leapfile="/var/db/ntpd.leap-seconds.list"
                # Working copy (updated weekly) leapfile
ntp_leapfile_sources="https://www.ietf.org/timezones/data/leap-seconds.list"
                # Source from which to fetch leapfile
ntp_leapfile_fetch_opts="-mq"    # Options to use for ntp leapfile fetch,
ntp_leapfile_expiry_days=30    # Check for new leapfile 30 days prior to
ntp_leapfile_fetch_verbose="NO"    # Be verbose during NTP leapfile fetch
```
And also see this in /etc/defaults/periodic.conf

```
# 480.leapfile-ntpd
daily_ntpd_leapfile_enable="YES"            # Fetch NTP leapfile
```

A common reasons for failed fetching the leapfile are network problems, a proxy, firewall or bad configuration.


----------



## cy@ (Aug 10, 2019)

NIST doesn't update the leapfile if there is no new leapsecond. USNO updates the file twice a year even if IERS makes no leapsecond announcement. There was a bit of debate whether to use the USNO or NIST file. We eventually settled on the NIST file which is only updated when the actual leapseconds are updated. Unfortunately you will still get the error after fetching a new (unupdated) NIST version of the file.


----------

